# entourage vs. mail.app



## boi (Dec 4, 2001)

[machomanrandysavage]
oh yah! the fight of the century ladies and gentlemen! oh yah! fight! oh yah! snap into a slim jim!
[/machomanrandysavage]

so how about it? somone convince me to use entourage- it looks like it's got a lot of pretty buttons. i've been using mail.app forever, and i just got office v.x. 

Oo boi o.


----------



## bookem (Dec 4, 2001)

Some one show me a better mail app that Entourage.  I'm not a big Microsoft fan, but OfficeX has to be one of the best products they've made.  Whatever you think of MS, you have to give them credit here.


----------



## uoba (Dec 4, 2001)

mean Mail that comes with OSX!?

If so then you are asking to compare products that are in different leagues! (even though the crappy one is free!)

Entourage is an indispensible macusers business tool plain and simple.


----------



## chemistry_geek (Dec 4, 2001)

boi:

Sounds like you've had a lot of experience with Apple's Mail application.  On my system it rarely displays images sent to me by my friends and family.  Does yours do the same?  Does anyone else experience this problem?  If you did and you somehow correted this, can you explain what you did?

I've always used Netscape 6.2 mail program for mail just so I can at least get to the images.  It only displays the first image in an attachement but I can save the others to the desktop to retrieve them.

chemistry_geek


----------



## boi (Dec 4, 2001)

bla bla bla, entourage is great, amazing, indespensible, kiss its feet, it slapped your momma, whatever.
what does it do that's so amazing? that's what i want to know! mail.app tells me when i have mail, shows me how many messages i have, i click on it, it shows me the mail. it manages multiple accounts, etc. etc. i guess i'm just asking-- what else is there? entourage must do some non-mail stuff as well, eh?

chemistry_geek- you might want to give the preferences a once over to make sure it's downloading all the images and attachments the way you want them to. that hasn't happened to me.


----------



## pbrice (Dec 4, 2001)

I use Mail and have no problems with it (other than others not being able to sometimes view my attachments).

Entourage is feature laden to the gills, just as every M$ product is.  SO, if oyu need all those features, you need Entourage.

I'm more than satisfied for my needs with AppleWorks and Mail.  I think most people would be as well, but think they have to have all that M$ stuff because of  marketing myths.

I can open & save M$ Word & Excel, text files, etc. in AppleWOrks and am not laden down with a huge program that does far more than I can ever need it to do.

Hopefully, the NeXTSTEP idea of Object Oriented programming will bleed through the OS and developers and allow us to buy only those features we need.  Plugging them in as we get them.


----------



## JohanSteller (Dec 4, 2001)

mail.app

simple is always the best
so dont' let  BG earn a penny more


----------



## ender2002 (Dec 4, 2001)

I like entourage, but for me, it's too slow to start up. I prefer mail because it doesn't take up too much memory, and gets the job done and its fast. If you need calender dates, memos, newsgroups, and mail all in one app, Entourage is what I would use. However, all I need is email: Mail is fine.


----------



## TommyWillB (Dec 4, 2001)

So does Office X include an OS X version of Entourage? ...or does it still run in Classic?


----------



## kcmac (Dec 4, 2001)

Mail is easy and nice. But it cannot handle multiple email addresses, multiple phone numbers, etc for a contact. If it could do that, I would use it more. It is way cool how it downloads  multiple accounts to their own mailboxes. Entourage does not do this. 

Right now, the battle is not even close. Entourage is way ahead. And no, I don't use the calendar, tasks, etc.  Entourage is just a superior business contact manager for the email part alone.

Now my mom has very simple needs on her iMac. She loves mail and this is after she got used to learning Outlook at her work. (She is now retired.) I think Apple made a good move with this app as it should fit a lot of users needs quite well. Hopefully they will keep working on improving it.


----------



## bugalugs (Dec 4, 2001)

I've just started using Entourage on my machine at home 'cos it can synch with my Palm. All address book/calendar/to do lists/notes are then available on the Palm. No way am I gonna peck away on the PDA entering all that data. Entourage is much more than an email client, if that's all it was then I'd use Mail - for political reasons - too.


----------



## fryke (Dec 4, 2001)

Entourage 10 is a nice upgrade for users that were using Entourage 2001 before.

Mail is a wonderful and free E-Mail client.

Pine is a wonderful, free, open source Terminal E-Mail client. 

It really depends on your mailing needs. If you want to be able to share all those viruses with your Windows using friends, Entourage is the way to go. Microsoft will sure find a way to bring 'full compatibility' to Mac OS X in the next upgrade.

If you really need to send HTML-Mail, Entourage gives you the full options! Of course you'll get on the nerves of all your friends - unless they're quite dumb, too - but that doesn't matter as long as you don't care, right?

Apropos 'I don't care'... Use whatever's right for you. More interesting: Do you all use IMAP or POP3?


----------



## EZX (Dec 5, 2001)

Mail.app is perfect for me,

i do use Entourage as well, but only the Calender with it's 'Office Notifications'.
You don't have to run Entourage for the Notifications to pop up!!!


----------



## uoba (Dec 5, 2001)

There is a distinct difference between Mail and Entourage.

I couldn't handle my day-to-day business contacts, tasks, calendar and e-mail organisation (using categories etc.) with Mail. This is what Entourage is for -- a self-contained business communication and administration system.

Therefore no comparison between Mail, the simple e-mail app and Entourage the business workhorse (comparing Entourage to NowContact/NowUptoDate is more reasonable).

It's a matter of what you need from the app, and Mail will only collect mail!


----------



## Sargon (Dec 5, 2001)

> It's a matter of what you need from the app, and Mail will only collect mail!



On the other hand, this is exactly what I'd expect from a mail application. YMMV.

Sargon


----------



## uoba (Dec 5, 2001)

the title of this thread is entourage vs. mail.app!


----------



## benpoole (Dec 5, 2001)

... use dit for years. And it has an address book that syncs with my Palm.

Or at least in OS 8.6 it does -- anyone know if the Mac OS X version supports this? I don't have OS X yet


----------



## dricci (Dec 5, 2001)

I've used Mail since I've switched to 10.1 full time. It was a big leap over from Outlook Express for Mac, took some getting used to, and I still think I like outlook express for mac a little better on the configuration and GUI side, but I think Mail does a pretty good job, since it was able to import all my O.E. mail (although I had to manually set up my accounts).

Mail.app is not easy for new users to configure, hopefully ISPs will create OS X compatable software to do auto-configuration of it for newbies, since even I, a mac user for years, had trouble during the first time setup.


----------



## lonny (Dec 6, 2001)

I've been using Mail since I moved completely to OSX (since X.1 was released).
It works just fine! For my calendar needs I use PersonalOrganiser.
I don't need anythiung else.
Plus... I like the way Mail displays a picure of my contact when I get a message!!!

As of alternatives... Powermail is also pretty good IMHO


----------



## stereoguigui (Dec 6, 2001)

Hello,

In fact, due to the considerable amount of mails I deal with, i'd just like to find the equivalent of OUtlook Express, but carbonized... Mail don't have enough options for me and can't handle thousands of emails as I need. Entourage seems a bit too big for the job...
What do you think of it?


----------



## twyg (Dec 6, 2001)

I certainly hope a carbon version of "Entourage Express" may one day come out. To keep my expectations from being shattered, I doubt that will happen. For now, I'm just saving to purchase Office.


----------



## Sargon (Dec 7, 2001)

I'm not sure why you guys like Carbon stuff so much. (yeah, I'm wildy generalizing now  Every Carbon application I've tried behaves rather bad and slows down the system considerably. Heck, I can't even listen to MP3's with iTunes while sending messages with that ^&^&( ICQ client from icq.com!

Ok.. back to the topic..  A BIG advantage from Mail.app vs Entourage is the fact it's a Cocoa app. 

Sargon

PS.
I see Carbon applications (not to speak of Classic apps...) in the same light as I see PS1 games under PS2 - it's a good marketing thing, but after 1 week, no-one will ever play a PS1 game under PS2. ;-)


----------



## fryke (Dec 7, 2001)

Hey Sargon,

of *course* Cocoa is the way to go. It was clear from the beginning that Apple wants developers to port existing apps to Carbon and code new ones on Cocoa. Fact might be that devs won't and Apple is improving the Carbon API (not to the extent that it will be easier one day coding for Carbon than for Cocoa but performance-wise).

Why you can't use MP3s & ICQ at the same time I don't know. I don't see such a big performance gap between Cocoa/Carbon as of now (10.1.1, 9.2.2). iTunes hasn't been a 'performer' really, of course, so far.

But people don't want a Carbon version of Outlook Express, because they like Carbon more than Cocoa, they just see that MS won't possibly write a whole new E-Mail app in Cocoa right now and give it away for free. Because Apple already did. And I must say: Apple's Mail.app is great for daily E-Mail business. Also for thousands of E-Mail (to an earlier post).

But if you want more features than Mail.app delivers, the competitors are Carbon based right now. And Entourage makes a good competition and can even import mbox'es.

Maybe OmniGroup should do a PIM (Mail, Contacts, Dates, Palm integration, whatever other feature comes to mind). They make great software and *do* use Cocoa.


----------



## chevy (Dec 8, 2001)

Before spending several $100 for Entourage Unless you need the rest of Office) try Mozilla. http://www.mozilla.org . It is impressive, and free.


----------

